# ok... now how much to feed?



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

ok so i am getting ready to switch precious to blue buffalo adult and dont know how much to be feeding her. she is eating about 2-3 cups a day of the beneful puppy right now. she is also 14 weeks now... and about 15lbs...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I would compare the calories of the two and go up or down accordingly. The BB is around 505 kcal/cup but I don't know how much is in the Beneful.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Between fuzzybunny and GENERALLY using the guidelines on the bag... you'll have a good start.

Then watch your puppy, don't want to skinny or too fat!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

ashylove said:


> ok so i am getting ready to switch precious to blue buffalo adult and dont know how much to be feeding her. she is eating about 2-3 cups a day of the beneful puppy right now. she is also 14 weeks now... and about 15lbs...


Why are you switching your puppy to adult food? Although Blue Buffalo is a much better food than Beneful, doesn't Blue Buffalo have a puppy food?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I still find it insane that the difference in good/bad food is that much...you feed 2-3 cups to a 15lb dog...I feed 2.5 cups of Wellness a day to my 5 month old 40 lb dog...


----------



## caurimare (Mar 18, 2011)

s14roller said:


> I still find it insane that the difference in good/bad food is that much...you feed 2-3 cups to a 15lb dog...I feed 2.5 cups of Wellness a day to my 5 month old 40 lb dog...


I honestly think you are feeding him to little at 5 months.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

caurimare said:


> I honestly think you are feeding him to little at 5 months.


It's a her, but the body is perfect IMO. My vet has stated she is just on the lean side which is where they like the GSDs to be. My trainer and breeder both say the same and see her on a weekly basis...

The pics are from a few weeks ago, so she is maybe 5lbs heavier now. Shape and muscle structure is the same as now though. Wellness LBP 1.25 cups x 2 a day + a cooked egg yoke every other day.


----------



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

i am switching her because i also have 2 older dogs and she has been eating their food anyway... her poop is so much better when she is eating their food.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

ashylove said:


> i am switching her because i also have 2 older dogs and she has been eating their food anyway... her poop is so much better when she is eating their food.


Thats going to be because the quality of Blue Buffalo is MUCH, MUCH better than Beneful. Beneful is not a good food for any dog, let alone a puppy lmao. BB Puppy would probably be just as good for her digestion.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you're going to feed your dogs all the same thing, I don't see the point in using a puppy food unless you're using something like Orijen where the calc/phos levels in the regular formulas are inappropriate for a large breed puppy.

If people who don't give a crap about nutrition can have their puppies turn out ok on Ol' Roy, I highly doubt this dog is going to die from being fed adult BB.


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

I also have a question concerning how much to feed. I have cut back to two cups a day because my puppy went to the bathroom way too much but she still seems hungry. Her stool is solid.I feed FirstMate Chicken and Blueberries


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

I am using From 50% puppy and 50% adult as Sophie was growing too fast for the breeders comfort. I am giving her 2 cups in the morning and evening and 1 cup at mid day. She is of normal weight for her size but she has slowed down in her growth. Breeder and vet wanted to give her legs a chance to get stronger. She is not skinny but lean. She is not carrying extra weight but you can't see her ribs as I have seen some GS. The vet has limited her walks to 20 minutes. I as a new "mom" was walking her a mile or less a day. I got into trouble. "She may be large but she is still a puppy!". We are at the beach and she is allowed 20 minutes twice a day. She is going great. Reading all of this I am wondering if I am feeding her too much. My breeder asked if I would use Fromm's till she was a year old and not to neuter her until she was at least a year old to not mess with her hormones that promote bone growth and strength. She doesn't have excessive stools. I feel like I have to call both vet and breeder now. She would be hungry if I didn't give her the 2 cups. Breeder did say to free feed her when she was 3 months and cut to the 50/50 at 4 months.


----------

